# Homeade smokehouse



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Does anybody have any good ideas on a homemade smokehouse build? Lookin to build one to do deer sausage and stuff in. There's some good ones on the www but I want to hear from y'all pros !. Thanks


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Find an old commercial stainless steel refrigerator and build a smoker firebox on the outside. Connect the smoker box with pipe to bottom and have vent in top of refrig. to control smoke. Add an electric hot plate to control temp. in smoker. Since the refrig. is insulated and you will be controlling the temp below 200 deg and it is stainless; it will last a long time and produce very good smoked meat, jerky, etc.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have been looking for an old commercial refridgerator that no longer works. Makes a great smoker and it will last for ever.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is where I picked up an all stainless steel food warmer for cheap... I added smoke stack, hotplate for smoking dust, temp controller and it works great!

http://www.mainauctionservices.com/


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That's a smoker box, not a smoke house...

To the OP, it all depends on where you live (country vs sub-division) & what you want it to look like. You can spend thousands or build one for next to nothing.... they will both do the job. I seen/eaten stuff smoked done in old equipment sheds& even discarded ovens.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

This was the best thing I ever did to help in making deer sausage. It holds heat extremely well and takes very little wood to get great smoke in a little time. A friend of mine uses a traditional smokehouse and after using mine he has been looking for an old food warmer to build one. I had an old double door refrigerator I was gonna convert to a smoker but several folks say the insulation in refrigerators produce a toxic gas when heated so I decided against it and went with a warming cabinet.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Pinterest has some killer smokehouse plans.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We made tons in a 10x10 building made with T-111, cement floor, 1/2 55gal barrel w/lid in the middle for fire. You can still get the heat up if needed...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Ranch and Dreams are right on the mark.
my late father used an old deer blind for years.
seen pics of early settlers in this area smoking meat
hung in mesquites w/a wagon tarp thrown over and small fires underneath..
had a bud cobble a smokehouse together
from scrap metal sheeting/roofing tin...


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's mine 4x8 in Sargent!
Easily does 350# at a time !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Daddio said:


> Here's mine 4x8 in Sargent!
> Easily does 350# at a time !
> 
> 
> ...


That's really badxxx, that is what I am going to build! Do you have any tips or anything you would want to change about it? Any do's or dont's ?
Thanks


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

I went from a 4x4 to this new one is 4x8.
I don't do a lot of hot smokin but when I do this one takes a lot of gas!
If you are not going to do much over 150# batches I would recommend 4x 4 size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the Inside layout,burner ,racks etc?
I don't know if I'm going gas,electric hot plate or a hot box 
on the outside with stack going in! 
Thanks


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Daddio said:


> Here's mine 4x8 in Sargent!
> Easily does 350# at a time !
> 
> 
> ...


This really is a cotton-pickin nice smoke house.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

My neighbor built an 8 x 8 building out of plywood, and uses a cast iron pot in the middle of the floor for the fire/smoke.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Smoke house*

Here is mine 4x8 i have had up to 300# in it at one time
Just got through doing 25#'s of summer sausage. 
EZ to Build and use.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Smoker*

When I built my pit I also made my grating removable and added a rack to hold removable sausage hangers that I can take from the prep table to the smoker . It will do 150 lbs


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

In case someone is looking for a food warmer

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/missioncisd,tx/browse/cataucs?catid=804


----------

